# Coffee



## Targetshooter

I love my coffee ,I drink about 8 cups a day , I wonder how many here drink coffee and what is the brand you like ?


----------



## M118LR

Old Skool...... 8 O'Clock Colombian Perks whole bean. At X-Mas the kinfolks usually get me a small bag or 2 of Bold Coast whole bean from Starbucks,but I won't enter the establishment do to their non 2A policies.

Nothing makes the Grand-kids happier than churning the grinder to Help make the coffee.


----------



## tirednurse

I drink at least a pot, sometimes two if it is really cold out. I wish I got some sort of caffeine effect from it but never have. nobody in my family does. Maybe since we have drank it since we could drink from a cup? As a kid I would come down the stairs of the big old farm house, (upstair was never heated) straight to the wood stove to get warm, where there was always a pot bubbling away. Coffee is a comfort "food" for me. First sip of coffee in the morning makes everything seem a little better.
I don't care much for the fancy coffee, and have suck to folders drip coffee for many years. It is cheap and always available, and what Grandma used as long as I can remember


----------



## Slippy

I don't typically drink coffee, I like Herbal Teas in the am. I do keep a few pounds of instant coffee in my preps, mainly for some BBQ recipes that I have and the occasional cup once in a while. 

If we have house guests who like coffee in the am, we send them 8 miles to the Bojangles Restaurant. Their coffee seems to placate the guests.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Two in the am.one to jolt me awake to cook breakfast for the missus and one with breakfast.sometimes one after snowblowing.maybe one in the afternoon on a cold winters day while walking our dog.we drink folgers classic roast.we have bought other brands (maxwell house)and some cheap floorscrapings at a good price to keep with our preps jicoe.


----------



## Prepper News

Green tea here. Not much of a coffee drinker.


----------



## Yeti-2015

I drink about 2 large cups a day. My wife bought a Keurig so I use regular folgers in it. I like dark coffee, but i usually get whatever on sale.


----------



## Denton

Coffee. Black. Copious amounts. At one time, that was my motto. Then, Barrett's esophagus caused me to switch to Kava because it was reduced acid.

Then, I read that coffee has certain acids in it that jacks around with your cortisol level, so I am now drinking yerba mate tea in the morning and leaving behind the coffee.
Cortisol ? the Death Hormone | Daily Perricone


----------



## SGG

I like it, I don't love it. I recently got a new Keurig, half price. It was only 40 bucks, and I can brew one cup at a time whenever I want to. I like the little cup that allows me to use my own coffee instead of buying the prepackaged expensive cups. Summer is coming soon, so I doubt I will be using it much in the near future


----------



## M118LR

Perhaps I'm just one of those curmudgeons that think a Great cup of Joe is worth dying a little earlier for! :lol:


----------



## tirednurse

Denton said:


> Coffee. Black. Copious amounts. At one time, that was my motto. Then, Barrett's esophagus caused me to switch to Kava because it was reduced acid.
> 
> Then, I read that coffee has certain acids in it that jacks around with your cortisol level, so I am now drinking yerba mate tea in the morning and leaving behind the coffee.
> Cortisol ? the Death Hormone | Daily Perricone


I think we have to decide for ourselves what advice to follow and not follow fads. Definitely do what your own system indicates.

Coffee: Health Benefits, Nutritional Information - Medical News Today


----------



## Denton

tirednurse said:


> I think we have to decide for ourselves what advice to follow and not follow fads. Definitely do what your own system indicates.
> 
> Coffee: Health Benefits, Nutritional Information - Medical News Today


Definitely aware of all those benefits, and they are important benefits. Those I get elsewhere, without spiking cortisol levels. Three of my doctors and two nutritionist friends agree, wholeheartedly.

Three of my doctors. Sigh. I remember a few years ago when the only doctor I saw was whoever was in the ER, and they knew me well. The nurses called me Tim Allen. :21:
I think I'm going to be an ambulance driver when I retire from this job. For once, I want to ride up front.


----------



## Kauboy

Community Coffee: Cafe Special
My favorite.
Don't judge me.


----------



## M118LR

The AO Tale.
First comes the heart problems just after retirement, alas... the end of any fried food....so much for Southern Cooking.
Then comes the high Blood Pressure.....there goes the Virginia Cured Ham.
Eventually you get the Old Age Diabetes......No Honey etc... Beer...Bourbon....etc.
add a little pleuritis care of Saddam, No Cuban Cigars..... 
But every time they wheel me in for another uncooperative stay at Med Ward, that Old Thermos full of hot Black Joe makes it past the Med Staff without any concern.


----------



## 7515

Maxwell house - ADC blend. Hot and black, at least one pot a day everyday.


----------



## Targetshooter

my keurig took a crap after 2 years of every day use ,, so I am back to a auto drip for now ,, looking toward fathers day for a new one ,, I like Maxwell house coffee all blends and I get a bag of dunkin donuts coffee every Christmas ,, you all are great with your post ,, I will think of a new topic soon to post .


----------



## Denton

I would suggest Cafe Oro from Colombia for those who don't mind ordering off the internet.


----------



## GTGallop

I'm a Community Coffee guy. If it's good enough for New Orleans, its good enough for me. Little cream, no sugar. Keep'em coming!


----------



## hawgrider

Sumatra Iskandar beans. 

Major grocery store brands are not real coffee that crap is cut with chicory and who knows what else.


----------



## tirednurse

hawgrider said:


> Sumatra Iskandar beans.
> 
> Major grocery store brands are not real coffee that crap is cut with chicory and who knows what else.


Well shoot, that just makes it even better for us. 
Health Benefits of Chicory Root


----------



## Prepared One

Wife and I both are coffee drinkers big time. Nothing better then hot coffee, strong, and black in the morning. On the weekends there is a pot going all day. Community coffee is what we usually go with. I have old fashioned stove top coffe makers and coffee as part of my preps. The world may be going to hell in a hand basket all around me but I will have my coffee before the devil collects.


----------



## hawgrider

tirednurse said:


> Well shoot, that just makes it even better for us.
> Health Benefits of Chicory Root


Folgers is the least of the evils of typical grocery brands. 
Grind some sumtra beans sometime. The flavor is outstanding.


----------



## wallyLOZ

Folgers Classic Roast, either whole bean or ground. We've tried cheaper and more expensive brands, but keep returning. 

Generally use a drip coffee maker, but have the old fashioned percolator for camping or emergencies. And, we have an old time metal cabinet in the prep area, half full with cans. We're not gonna run out!


----------



## turbo6

Green Mtn Coffee for me on the rare occasion I drink it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I am generally unapproachable until the first cup is consumed and processed. I prefer maxwell house but will buy others and full beans as well if the cost is fair. 

Coffee was one of my first preps. I store enough to open my own cafe should the SHTF and we need a place to warm our souls and fill our mugs.


----------



## Quip

2xl Tim Hortons a day m-f. By the pot on the weekends.


----------



## txmarine6531

I usually drink one or two cups in the morning. More if it's cold. The coffee they buy at work is some cheap ass BS commercial stuff. Says Java on the package, so yeah we get coffee brand coffee. At home I don't drink much, I have a tub of Folgers. I want to try Black Rifle Coffee Co.


----------



## tango

Dunkin Donuts.
I drink decaf, but have a regular now and then.


----------



## txmarine6531

tango said:


> Dunkin Donuts.
> I drink decaf, but have a regular now and then.


There is a Dunkin Donuts just outside the main gate at my old duty station. Got hooked on their coffee, it's GOOD. The Dunkin coffee you buy in the grocery store doesn't compare to though. Another coffee that is good is McDonald's. It's consistent too. Every year there is a top 10 coffee thing that comes out, and Mickey D's is usually in the top 3 every year. Starbucks usually doesn't make the list.


----------



## A Watchman

I am a green tea fan.


----------



## txmarine6531

A Watchman said:


> I am a green tea fan.


I have Lipton Superfruit green tea. It's badass.


----------



## Slippy

tirednurse said:


> Well shoot, that just makes it even better for us.
> Health Benefits of Chicory Root


Helps cleanse the liver? I'm in! Thanks TiredNurse.


----------



## Grim Reality

I lean towards Dunkin Donuts coffee. And if that is not available I will opt for Folgers.

But seriously...what the heck does this "favorite coffee" topic have to do with prepping?

Let me postulate our next thread..."what kind of shoes do you like"? 

C'mon guys!

Grim


----------



## OctopusPrime

I do not Drink a lot of coffee because it makes me even more hyperactive than I already am. I use my French press when I've got a hangover though and drink Tully's coffee brand. I also keep whole beans in stock for trade and guests.


----------



## Smitty901

I have a Bunn coffee maker in my house. Coffee is as air is to the body


----------



## Armed Iowa

I buy enough Star Bucks Christmas Blend every year in December to last thru the spring. It helps to make up for the less than average work coffee.


----------



## studenygreg

Whatever is free at work. Free stuff taste so much better to me.


----------



## bigwheel

We drink pre ground Folgers out of a dirty cup..just like John Wayne. One pot in the morning works. Any coffee past lunch calls for watching the sun come up in the AM.


----------



## SOCOM42

I use to drink Maxwell house at one time, stomach problems forced me to drink tea only 25 years ago.
Drank a pot every morning.
Lipton's is my primary tea, English Breakfast and Earle Grey are the alternates.
Drink four large mugs of the tea's every day.


----------



## Camel923

100 percent Kona coffee. Buy it direct from the big Island. Stuff in the stores is cut with cheaper beans. Dark roast, Peabody beans.


----------



## BuckB

I drink coffee. A LOT of coffee. I start as soon as I get up in the morning and continue until I start on beer around 8PM. While quantity is more important than quality, I do love a GOOD cup. At home, I buy green beans in bulk and roast them myself. I do it for two reasons:

1 - Because it is a LOT cheaper than buying good quality coffee in the grocery store. Buying it in 50LB bags, I get it for about $5 per pound. Plus it stores forever without special packaging.

2 - It tastes better than anything you can buy.

If you are a coffee slut like me, I STRONGLY suggest you explore roasting your own. Check on the intertubes for how to do it. It is insanely easy. I suggest using the cast iron frying pan method, but use your own judgement.


----------



## tirednurse

BuckB said:


> I drink coffee. A LOT of coffee. I start as soon as I get up in the morning and continue until I start on beer around 8PM. While quantity is more important than quality, I do love a GOOD cup. At home, I buy green beans in bulk and roast them myself. I do it for two reasons:
> 
> 1 - Because it is a LOT cheaper than buying good quality coffee in the grocery store. Buying it in 50LB bags, I get it for about $5 per pound. Plus it stores forever without special packaging.
> 
> 2 - It tastes better than anything you can buy.
> 
> If you are a coffee slut like me, I STRONGLY suggest you explore roasting your own. Check on the intertubes for how to do it. It is insanely easy. I suggest using the cast iron frying pan method, but use your own judgement.


I used to know someone who would say the same thing. Roast your own in a cast iron pan. Had a special one just for that purpose in fact. Had some pretty awesome ideas about smoking meat too. 
sure do miss that guy. His wife was even more awesome. 
Are you married Buck?


----------



## Will2

I rarely roast, I am not a daily drinker but use it before working out usually, aim for 200-400mg of caffeine, caffeine pills can be got for less than coffe but the flavour can be a great addition sometimes.

Coffee is actually a berry. The berry itself is pretty good. I would eat the berries if they were available and not incredibly expensive. It grows wild in the border area between Nicaragua Honduras. If I am getting my border areas correct.

Does anyone grow their own coffee? It is a nice plant.

Growing Coffee Beans at Home


----------



## A Watchman

tirednurse said:


> I used to know someone who would say the same thing. Roast your own in a cast iron pan. Had a special one just for that purpose in fact. Had some pretty awesome ideas about smoking meat too.
> sure do miss that guy. His wife was even more awesome.
> Are you married Buck?


As Buck ponders his response .......... A Watchman grins as he watches the plot thicken.............


----------



## deserth3

Right now I'm drinking Starbucks Sumatra.
For SHTF I've recently found Patriot Pantry. They claim it's freeze dried coffee packaged for looking term storage. Haven't taken the time to try it yet.
I also have a 25 gallon bucket of raw coffee beans sealed in mylar. Supposed to be good for 10 years.
Then the are 4 coffee plants in my green house.


----------



## BuckB

tirednurse said:


> I used to know someone who would say the same thing. Roast your own in a cast iron pan. Had a special one just for that purpose in fact. Had some pretty awesome ideas about smoking meat too.
> sure do miss that guy. His wife was even more awesome.
> Are you married Buck?


Ya know... I just happen to be. I also smoke meats and make sausage and punch hippies.


----------



## shooter

mmm coffee.... I do love my coffee. I like green mountains dark magic roast, peets major Dickerson blend, black tiger, rocket fuel and Philz philtered soul. I wont lie I will drink folgers as well. I just want my nice warm, dark coffee to get me started and keep me going though the day. (when you work 12-16 hour days is pretty much required.)


----------



## SittingElf

My wife and I are HEAVY coffee drinkers. I drink coffee first thing in the morning and don't stop until my Sleepytime Tea before going to bed.

We have used Keurig K-cups for years, but recently, I gave myself the ultimate XMAS present, and the Keurig machines are GONE! This machine will pay for itself in less than a year over K-Cups...and makes fresher, better tasting coffee, as well as lattes, and espressos for those that prefer them. It was on sale on Amazon for a few days, so bought for $645 vs the normal $900+ price. Love it!

Use exclusively dark roasts for me. Usually Starbucks French Roast beans due to the ease of buying 2.5lb bags at BJ's, but prefer other, more exclusive brands that have to be shipped to me.

If you ever want a super machine that doesn't cost $10,000...look to the DeLonghi units. We have one at work in Nigeria that has made more than 15,000 cups without failure!

Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee .....YUMM!


----------



## tirednurse

BuckB said:


> Ya know... I just happen to be. I also smoke meats and make sausage and punch hippies.


Do you hang out with slippys and eat bacon turtles?


----------



## BuckB

tirednurse said:


> Do you hang out with slippys and eat bacon turtles?


Slippy and I have been good friends for quite a while. Whenever I am near his place on business, I always make a point of meeting for beers and food. And turtles... They just have a calming effect on people.


----------



## txmarine6531

deserth3 said:


> Right now I'm drinking Starbucks Sumatra.
> For SHTF I've recently found Patriot Pantry. They claim it's freeze dried coffee packaged for looking term storage. Haven't taken the time to try it yet.
> I also have a 25 gallon bucket of raw coffee beans sealed in mylar. Supposed to be good for 10 years.
> Then the are 4 coffee plants in my green house.


I bought a bag of Verona blend once. Made the mistake of brewing a pot with the same amount of grinds as regular coffee. I felt like Jason Statham running out of the hospital. Gotta brew that stuff at half strength.


----------



## awilson

I always have a hot drink. Big coffee drinker...pot per day. Folders Black Silk #1 pick. I put an assorted flavors in my French press at work. Marcilla in my Bialetti Moka Express. Then assorted green and black teas in the evening.


----------



## A Watchman

BuckB said:


> Slippy and I have been good friends for quite a while. Whenever I am near his place on business, I always make a point of meeting for beers and food. And turtles... They just have a calming effect on people.


Buck,

I wasn't aware that Slippy subscribed to one of your promotion classes that you offer. They are all educational and provide value to those wanting to improve their "prepper" awareness level. Are you at liberty to elaborate on which classes he has successfully completed?


----------



## Grinch

To all of the coffee lovers here I always liked the Wal-Mart brand dark roast, it was a good stout coffee, something I enjoyed with a few drips of milk, then my girlfriend last year got me three bags of Death Wish coffee, it's incredibly strong, let a lone if you put it on a perculator for a few hours like I do. That old dark roast was bitter and rough and I did enjoy it, in the morning was when I got the slight affects of it. Now since I started drinking Death Wish I have four cups a day and feel it with every cup. Believe me it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## BuckB

A Watchman said:


> Buck,
> 
> I wasn't aware that Slippy subscribed to one of your promotion classes that you offer. They are all educational and provide value to those wanting to improve their "prepper" awareness level. Are you at liberty to elaborate on which classes he has successfully completed?


Slippy helped DESIGN those classes. He was instrumental in helping me figure out many of the aspects of our negative reinforcement program - especially the ones involving latex underwear, honey and fire ants. Buck Bored's University™ would not be half of what it is today without the wise insights of my good friend Slippy.


----------



## Slippy

BuckB said:


> Slippy and I have been good friends for quite a while. Whenever I am near his place on business, I always make a point of meeting for beers and food. And turtles... They just have a calming effect on people.


Indeed!

But as you know, since the last time we broke bread, I quit the beer and went exclusively Bourbon and Wine. (gluten free or some such nonsense!) Regardless, looking forward to seeing BuckB again soon! What's your schedule Sir, any trips to the SE? :joyous:


----------



## BuckB

Slippy said:


> Indeed!
> 
> But as you know, since the last time we broke bread, I quit the beer and went exclusively Bourbon and Wine. (gluten free or some such nonsense!) Regardless, looking forward to seeing BuckB again soon! What's your schedule Sir, any trips to the SE? :joyous:


I have got the crappiest travel schedule I have ever seen, coming in the next couple months! Brooklyn, NY, a bunch of stuff in Wilmington, DE, and a couple in Montreal. I do have 2 coming up in Colorado Springs though. Other than that, it is complete crapola!

I thought I had one in Birmingham but lost it to a competitor. It would have been cool to get you and Denton and I together. Hopefully the yutz I lost it to will screw it up and I will get round 2. (Actually, the guy I lost it to is a real good guy. But he screwed up my social schedule damnit!)


----------



## Slippy

BuckB said:


> ...
> I thought I had one in Birmingham but lost it to a competitor. It would have been cool to get you and Denton and I together. Hopefully the yutz I lost it to will screw it up and I will get round 2. (Actually, the guy I lost it to is a real good guy. But he screwed up my social schedule damnit!)


Good guy or not, this competitor... let me know his name and I know a guy who knows a guy...:stick: Teach him to mess with our good laughs! Plus Mrs Slippy wants to meet you! :joyous:


----------



## Annie

Chock Full O Nuts Original and Decaf Ground Coffee. Luv my coffee! ride:


----------



## Gridrebel

I love coffee. My older relatives were black coffee drinkers, any time of the day and so am I. I drink about 1 - 1 1/2 pot a day, plain cheap coffee. It's a natural diuretic, tastes good and it helps me control my appetite. Coffee is satisfying and a comfort 'food' for me as well. I try to keep about 30 cans in stock to help sail through the fluctuating prices so I never pay more than $6-$7.00 a can. I buy in #10 metal cans when possible so it will keep a long time.


----------



## Annie

_In recent years, many studies have pointed to coffee's health benefits, suggesting coffee may protect against Type 2 diabetes, reduce overall deaths and perhaps even help protect against dementia. Other studies have suggested coffee may reduce the risks of certain cancers, including colon cancer. The benefits are generally attributed to coffee's antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties._ NYTimes


----------



## Camel923

Pure Kona. Not cut with Arabica or other cheaper beans. Its expensive but what flavor, especially the Peabody!


----------



## reartinetiller

Folgers classic roast for me. A pot a day. Roy


----------



## txmarine6531

reartinetiller said:


> Folgers classic roast for me. A pot a day. Roy


You can't go wrong with Folger's classic. I ordered the sample pack from Black Dog Coffee Co. Heard about it on the orange forum. Came with 8 two oz packs of the different blends they have. So far I've had the Brazilian and Organic Peru El Cautivo. Of the two I like the Brazilian better, but the Peru is really good.


----------



## Smitty901

I like coffee, plain coffee brewed hot served with nothing added to it. I prefer my Bun coffee maker it get the water hot like it should be and is fast. Also made in USA.
Folgers classic is the normal brand at home. Grinding our own beans does not really make a better coffee but it sure does smell good.


----------



## BuckB

Smitty901 said:


> I like coffee, plain coffee brewed hot served with nothing added to it. I prefer my Bun coffee maker it get the water hot like it should be and is fast. Also made in USA.
> Folgers classic is the normal brand at home. Grinding our own beans does not really make a better coffee but it sure does smell good.


Try roasting your own. Not only smells great but tastes much better too.


----------



## BlackDog

I live coffee. Literally.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SittingElf

Great TEDx video on coffee.... Awesome!


----------



## BlackDog

SittingElf said:


> Great TEDx video on coffee.... Awesome!


Great video! I'm not sure about changing the world but my story is very much like his and my feelings about freshness and quality are the same. I have roasted coffee by all the methods he mentioned and started my business with a homebuilt BBQ grill conversion. I roasted over 60,000lbs on that rig 5lbs at a time. 
A couple months ago my wife and I were in Colombia staying on one of our supplier's farms, right with the workers, taking meals, picking coffee, processing, drying, milling, roasting...everything. 
They are doing amazing things on their farm, from sustainable practices, growing top notch specialty coffee to the wages and care for their employees. Nearly unheard of stuff in a country that primarily produces and exports lower grade commercial coffees as they always have. Low pay, low quality. Juan Valdez (a fabrication of the Colombian Coffee Federation) isn't telling you the truth but he has been successfully used for many years to make us think we're getting the best there is. While there we also got a few peeks into commercially produced (as opposed to Specialty grown) coffee. Not to ding anyone on their choice of Folgers and other commercial coffee brands owned by conglomerates like Kraft, General Foods and Proctor & Gamble but you would be very surprised at what is going into that coffee compared to that of our friends down there as well as the other coffees we roast from around the world. The only truth to what Folgers is telling you is that it is 100% Colombian coffee. It is that indeed, but far, far from the best.
I was trying to avoid getting on my soapbox but I just couldn't resist.
Fresh roasted Specialty Grade coffee is world's away from what you find in stores and even many coffee shops who shall not be named.
As I said earlier, I live coffee! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDog

Camel923 said:


> Pure Kona. Not cut with Arabica or other cheaper beans. Its expensive but what flavor, especially the Peabody!


Just for the record, Kona is arabica. The volcanic soils, weather and other factors do produce a fantastic coffee, though!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## walking

Annie said:


> _In recent years, many studies have pointed to coffee's health benefits, suggesting coffee may protect against Type 2 diabetes, reduce overall deaths and perhaps even help protect against dementia. Other studies have suggested coffee may reduce the risks of certain cancers, including colon cancer. The benefits are generally attributed to coffee's antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties._ NYTimes


The benefits of coffee have been attributed to antioxidants and also to caffeine. I also found several separate studies that suggest what you have listed above, but they show associations rather than direct cause-effect relationships. But I wouldn't recommend anyone who doesn't drink coffee to start drinking it in order to prevent diabetes or alcoholic cirrhosis or colon cancer...I just don't think coffee is so powerful to prevent this. More studies are needed.

In the past coffee was blamed to cause stomach ulcers, which was later found not to be true. So, in summary, I personally think, coffee may be quite benign when it comes to health effects - in good or bad.


----------



## baldman

Old percolating pot Maxwell or Folgers at least three pots a day. Grabbed a yard sale hot plate for mud at work.


----------



## alterego

Yes
To much
Black brand.


----------



## Suntzu

About 4 cups a day. Black, Cream and sugar, or anywhere between its all amazing stuff. So long as no extra flavors are added.


----------



## Denton

walking said:


> The benefits of coffee have been attributed to antioxidants and also to caffeine. I also found several separate studies that suggest what you have listed above, but they show associations rather than direct cause-effect relationships. But I wouldn't recommend anyone who doesn't drink coffee to start drinking it in order to prevent diabetes or alcoholic cirrhosis or colon cancer...I just don't think coffee is so powerful to prevent this. More studies are needed.
> 
> In the past coffee was blamed to cause stomach ulcers, which was later found not to be true. So, in summary, I personally think, coffee may be quite benign when it comes to health effects - in good or bad.


As if I didn't write this before:

Coffee has several acids that greatly increase cortisol levels. One cup of coffee can keep cortisol levels very high for 24 hours. That is not at all benign. That causes adrenal fatigue and all the things that come with it.

Does that mean I don't enjoy a cup of coffee from time to time? Nope. What it does mean is that I know all the facts and not just one side, and when I drink a cup, I do so with as much knowledge as possible.

There are better sources of antioxidants; sources that don't have the downside of coffee.


----------



## MisterMills357

Folgers, Maxwell House, Store Brand...whatever I can lay my hands on, with the pennies that I have. I gotta have it though, it's that or go stark ravin' nuts!
I drink 8-10 cups per day.


----------



## ChrisF308

Only at work for some reason , 1 cup a day , expresso from machine , thats enough for me , at home I drink black tea with sugar , I must have some Russian blood in me .


----------



## Boss Dog

I drink 'Black Silk' all day long, from a "Mr. Coffee" type clone. That's about as fancy as it gets for me. I like Chock-Full of Nuts too.
Once in a while I get out the old peculator (1920-30's), the one with no thermostat or timer. 
You just unplug it when you figure it looks black enough. Now, who drinks it black only? 
I learned to do it in the Navy. The first 2 things you run out of at sea are real milk and sugar. 
and, where do you get green coffee beans?

Oh, oh! Boss Dog's newest coffee mug has arrived!
.


----------



## Dreadnought

HEB store brands are better than most everything else I've tried. 

I recently purchased from Black Rifle Coffee Co. Made by former Green Berets, it is some darn good jet fuel. 

Been using a french press for a year and the drip stuff tastes like dishwater.


----------



## deserth3

Green coffee beans.
http://www.sanmarcocoffee.com/green-coffee-25-lb-pail.html

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

